# New state record wiper????



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It is un-official for now and might not be quite enough weight(less than 11 oz on a Rapala scale) but the fish goes 27 7/8" and over 9#. I got a pic on my phone but i will wait till the angler tells the story and posts the pics. Should be tonight some time. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cant wait!!! Hope its some one I know! :wink: That is a hog man.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Of course that hog decides to bite the weekend my boat is in the shop. :roll:  :|
> 
> Were you there, LH2? :?:


No, i got the voicemail and cell pics when we got back into Evanston from Mirror Lake. I have spoken to him several times and he finally got it weighed(un-officialy). I will just let you watch for his post. 8)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

This wiper was caught on the third cast this morning.
It is one of two for the day.
I took my dad out to see if I could get him a wiper on his fly rod and we where working an area over when this fish hit.I knew it was big really big when the drag started screaming! I told my dad to get his pole in a grab the net.I got it up to the boat and instantly started freaking out by the size and it took another run for the bottom,this time my dad was ready and we got it to the net and the lure fell out of it's mouth!
This fish went in the cooler and I know I should have got right off the water,when we measured it on the boat it was 27 1/2 and I used a guys digital scale and it was 9.0 lbs wieghed it three times to make sure. :? 
Length 27 1\4 inches
Weight 8lbs 12 oz.
Girth 17 1\2
No state record but the biggest wiper I have ever caught what a thrill! enjoy I did!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

What a PIGGIE! (00) (00)

VERY NICE!!! cheap too :mrgreen:


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

extraordinary fish. Congratulations.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

So close, yet so far away! Congrats on a fish of a lifetime Tony.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Brody, I hear ya I can't belive she didn't way more I got it by length though and know its the biggest wiper by length to come out of willard and that means allot to me. It's going to look really good on the wall and it will be another great memory for me and my dad.


Thanks! Pezvela


fnf 8)


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome fish..except the scale says it's ground round not a wiper :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

And cheap too. :lol: 8.78 Lbs for only $3.49. :lol:


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

That is a sick fish tony, record or not!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Un beleivable!! Looks like a FAT striper. Way to go man!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LOL! suprised no one has said I look like a smurf! LMAO! My dad could have told me I look like alphalpha holding a fish. :? 

Thanks Chris,That coming from you mean allot.You have some huge fish under your belt.

Still can't wipe the grin off my face!  

fnf 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Phenomenal fish! Bravo.

Congratulations.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> LOL! suprised no one has said I look like a smurf! LMAO! My dad could have told me I look like alphalpha holding a fish. :?
> 
> Thanks Chris,That coming from you mean allot.You have some huge fish under your belt.
> 
> ...


You look like a smurf. :lol: awesome fish.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Thanks! about time. LOL!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, and I know what you mean,I haven't fished anywhere else but willard this year.I have had fish on that where in this caliber before,always when I have been casting,she took it and headed straight behind the boat and out into deep water,that when the drag started singing and new I had a good fish on. I was sure it was going to get off.

I use the producers prism shad most the time,blue back. They went out of business though,so I only have a few left that are in good shape,I modify them a little and I think it up's my catch rate by 50%.I have had people use unmodified and I outfished them two to one.every trip.There are other baits out there that catch fish but this one has caught me more big wipers than anything else.Not sure what makes it so much better?

My biggest before this was 23 1/4 not sure what it weighed.

fnf 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome catch that is the fish of a lifetime. Congrats and hats off ya. I'd have a smile from ear to ear with a Wiper catch like that  :mrgreen:  . Bet it put up one hell of a fight. WTG!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That one will definately look good on the wall. You should put a copy of the picture in the Fish Pictures thread.

Good job fnf. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! that is a helva fish congrats!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

You know Tony , that should of been my fish . Nice man :mrgreen:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Well Randy,You live so close you can come by and see it,For a lucky craft I will let you hold it.  

fnf 8)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, again.
It was a good fight.once it got past the boat,it really put on a show,ripping drag off for a good 50 foot run,and the ones by the boat when we got him close where unreal.it wanted away from that boat,just glad my dad was with me,that made the day.

fnf 8)


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> Well Randy,You live so close you can come by and see it,For a lucky craft I will let you hold it.
> 
> fnf 8)


Sunday I rode my bike right in front of your house and you had a crowd so I didn't stop by :mrgreen: I was going to ask you if you found one of my Luckycrafts in its mouth . :lol:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

You should have stopped man,any time. It was my sister and her friends and mom coming to take a look.My sister and her friends are hooked on wiper fishing.there jaws dropped when I opened the cooler. :shock: 
Nope! wasn't lucky enough,I would have let you buy it back,HA HA.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Get em while they are *hot* boys and girls!

* http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid ... Categories *


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> Get em while they are *hot* boys and girls!
> 
> * http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid ... Categories *


Too bad, not the right ones. :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I tried.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Belive me when I tell all of you I have looked,and there are some look a likes that don't work. anyway the next one will probably be on something totally diffrent,the last one was caught on a top water bait.

Fatbass they work on all kinds of fish just not wiper.

tight lines

fnf 8)


----------



## FishHound (Sep 27, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> Belive me when I tell all of you I have looked,and there are some look a likes that don't work. anyway the next one will probably be on something totally diffrent,the last one was caught on a top water bait.
> 
> Fatbass they work on all kinds of fish just not wiper.
> 
> ...


Great fish Tony ! I'll have to take my very last Producer (sigh) out of dry dock and bring it next time I go up there and risk it on a cast only basis. It's also somewhat modified but it's seen a bunch of miles and now looks a bit beat up.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

fish-n-fool said:


> Belive me when I tell all of you I have looked,and there are some look a likes that don't work. anyway the next one will probably be on something totally diffrent,the last one was caught on a top water bait.
> 
> Fatbass they work on all kinds of fish just not wiper.
> 
> ...


You meant all kinds of fish, not just wipers right????


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LOL! Yea that's what I meant. :wink:


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW!!!! I can almost imagine that fish pulling your arm outta it's socket. Awesome fish. 8)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

HGD said:


> WOW!!!! I can almost imagine that fish pulling your arm outta it's socket. Awesome fish. 8)


Thanks!
No he wasn't going to take my arm off but was a fun fight tell I saw it,Then it was sure terror hoping he wouldn't come unbuttoned,When we got him in the net it changed to a wooohoooo! could have heard me accross the lake I bet. :wink:

It's great to see such a big fish come out of willard and if the water stay's up who knows we may see a 10+ lb wiper come out of there in the next few years.

I sent the pic into roughing it outdoors,next week it should air,I missed this weeks show so I don't know if they got it on. :? Anybody watch the show last night?

fnf 8)


----------

